# What's on your work bench?



## ryan-b

Male ruff set to dry and preen


----------



## ryan-b

Some finished and some in the works


----------



## ryan-b

Getting a snow goose bill painted


----------



## ryan-b

White perch replica


----------



## ryan-b




----------



## Trophy Specialist

After decades of taxidermy, I took in my first moose this fall, or I should say my wife took it in. I was planning to send it out for tanning, but when I thawed it out to flesh and salt it, it was full of magots and filthy dirty, so I tanned it myself. The cape weighed close to 100 pounds, so that was a royal pain. At least the hair was not falling out (yet). The form alone weighs a lot too, so I'm not looking forward to this project. I took in a ton of deer this fall, so now I'm really dreading that moose, which I will save for last.


----------



## ryan-b

Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## ryan-b

65 in lake sturgeon replica in the works


----------



## ryan-b

65in Lake sturgeon pedestal


----------



## frenchriver1

ryan-b said:


> View attachment 290699
> 65in Lake sturgeon pedestal


Great job, but only a mother could love that face....


----------



## ryan-b

Working on some alewifes for a salmon chase scene


----------



## ryan-b

Brookie in the works


----------



## ryan-b

Some September Kings in the works


----------



## ryan-b

Getting closer


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Finished mounting this yesterday. My first moose and probably my last. It probably weighs over 150 pounds now. A royal pain to work on this beast. I'm going to let it dry for a few more days and then have a friend help me hang it on my drying wall. I probably have 25 hours into this job already. I had to tan it myself because I didn't think it would survive a commercial tannery. It had maggots on it when I got it and was stinky, dirty, filthy mess. The hair is not slipping so far, but it still has a foul odor, but honestly, I'm not sure what is supposed to smell like.


----------



## Horseshoe

Nice work on the moose! Someone will be happy. 

Doing a little nose detail on a friends buck.


----------



## ryan-b

State show


----------



## rough water

Congrats Ryan!!


----------



## ryan-b

Tha


rough water said:


> Congrats Ryan!!


 thank you


----------



## spikehornkid

Awesome work!! Congratulations


----------



## ryan-b

Lake Erie walleye in the works


----------



## ryan-b

Dark PA perch








Huge Drummond island northern







Pale PA spring brown being worked on


----------



## ryan-b

Brown replica and a skinmount king. Replica head and fins


----------



## RedM2

ryan-b said:


> View attachment 323906
> View attachment 323907
> Brown replica and a skinmount king. Replica head and fins


I am happy I sent my walleye to you... Your work is as good as it gets!


----------



## ryan-b

Central Michigan caught tiger trout replica in the works


----------



## Horseshoe

Very nice!


----------



## ryan-b

Tiger


----------



## ryan-b

Three northerns headed home


----------



## Horseshoe

Working on my second ever pedestal mount for a friend of mine. He shot this dandy 9 point last season. 163" from Allegan county.


----------



## Horseshoe

Getting close to done. Just need to add a little habitat on top.


----------



## Horseshoe

All finished.


----------



## RedM2

Horseshoe said:


> View attachment 328789
> All finished.


Phenomenal


----------



## ryan-b

Super bright lake caught steelie


----------



## ryan-b

Few recent ones


----------



## Blaze

Ryan and Horsehoe, you guys both do some outstanding work. You are both real artists with your craft.
I wouldn't hesitate to bring anything to you guys...


----------



## ryan-b

View attachment 352959


----------



## ryan-b

31# 43 in hen king ready to head home


----------



## PunyTrout

@ryan-b Don't take this the wrong way, but your painting has really come along leaps and bounds in the last few years. 

Some of those fish look like they're ready to swim away. I might have to bring you some work next year. 

Nice job!


----------



## ryan-b

PunyTrout said:


> @ryan-b Don't take this the wrong way, but your painting has really come along leaps and bounds in the last few years.
> 
> Some of those fish look like they're ready to swim away. I might have to bring you some work next year.
> 
> Nice job!


Thank you kindly sir. Being that I’ve only been doing this since March of 2017 I’d hope it gets a bit better. Each and every fish is so different! Just happy to be doing operating a fish only shop and am now doing it full time.


----------



## ryan-b




----------



## Trophy Specialist

Blaze said:


> Having a trophy mounted is truely a luxury, not everyone can afford the cost of preserving a trophy. I for one would not pay $800.00 for a deer head, as much as I might want it mounted, I simply could not justify the expense. I know costs for supplies must be increasing like everything else, but having that kind of work done is not essential.
> Perhaps some taxidermist charge what the area they reside in can afford. Thereby making thier profits by volume. Making less per job, but more net profit by keeping prices lower, and receiving more business.
> Taxidermy work for the consumer is a luxury, not a necessity. When cost of living goes up, and wages do not, it get tougher each year to justify.
> I've had several mounts done, but not many. Not nearly as many as I would have liked. It boils down to dollars and sense, and everyone's bottom line.
> Like I said, I think it's a nice luxury if you can afford it. Mounts are great and certainly bring back memories of the adventure. Having mounts done anymore seems to be the benefit only few can afford, but for those who can justify it, I think it's great.


I have yet to see a cheap mount that was done very well. You usually get what you pay for in taxidermy. Nine times out of 10 the first question a new taxidermy customer asks me on the phone is how much does it cost for a X. It never occurs to them that a cheap mount will look less realistic and deteriorate faster. Where I used to live I had a new taxidermist set up shop with prices much lower than mine doing poor quality work. I lost a ton of business to him. Eventually I decided to fight back and offer what I call an economy mount option which was a cheap mount done poorly. What that did was allowed me to at least have a conversation with the potential customer educating them about the differences in mount quality, which was something that most conversation never got to before. Most of the price-only-shoppers actually opted for a higher quality mount but some would still opt the cheap route. In my opinion, you are far better off to just a skull or antler mount done if you can't afford a quality shoulder mount. If your fiances improve down the line, you can always get it shoulder mounted with a replacement cape. This way you won't waste money on a cheap mount that looks terrible and will likely fall apart prematurely too.


----------



## Blaze

Trophy Specialist said:


> I have yet to see a cheap mount that was done very well. You usually get what you pay for in taxidermy. Nine times out of 10 the first question a new taxidermy customer asks me on the phone is how much does it cost for a X. It never occurs to them that a cheap mount will look less realistic and deteriorate faster. Where I used to live I had a new taxidermist set up shop with prices much lower than mine doing poor quality work. I lost a ton of business to him. Eventually I decided to fight back and offer what I call an economy mount option which was a cheap mount done poorly. What that did was allowed me to at least have a conversation with the potential customer educating them about the differences in mount quality, which was something that most conversation never got to before. Most of the price-only-shoppers actually opted for a higher quality mount but some would still opt the cheap route. In my opinion, you are far better off to just a skull or antler mount done if you can't afford a quality shoulder mount. If your fiances improve down the line, you can always get it shoulder mounted with a replacement cape. This way you won't waste money on a cheap mount that looks terrible and will likely fall apart prematurely too.


I do actually agree with you. However, it doesn't always mean that a lower priced mount is of lesser quality.

Conversely, simply because a taxidermist is higher priced doesn't mean that thier work is superior.

The proof is in the pudding, so to speak.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

Blaze said:


> I do actually agree with you. However, it doesn't always mean that a lower priced mount is of lesser quality.
> 
> Conversely, simply because a taxidermist is higher priced doesn't mean that thier work is superior.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding, so to speak.


 the the vast majority of times though the cheaper the mount the poorer the quality.


----------



## Blaze

Trophy Specialist said:


> the the vast majority of times though the cheaper the mount the poorer the quality.


This is true.


----------



## ryan-b

I’ve actually redone fish for folks who cost more then me. 
My fees are as follows
Warmwater skin 16 per
Coldwater skin 18
Replicas 20. 
I get told by other taxis out of our state that I’m crazy for the amount of work I put and only charging what I charge. Michigan is tough. There are so many taxidermists. Many doing very sub par work but Michigan also has more former and current and national and world champions then any state. 
Pricing is tough. I’m by far the highest price in my area. Some people are will to pay for it and some people are not. I put a lot of time into each mount. I just had the joy of a fella picked up up that brookie I did and watching him spend forever looking at it from inches away. Rolling it around and looking at it from different angles and commenting how the colors change and how you could not see certain things until you got in a certain light or angle. That’s my goal. I want people to look closer. I want to try and replicate the memory of that fish. Not from ten feet but from when they held it in their hand. There is so much going on in any animal. Problem is many just don’t notice.


----------



## Blaze

I think your work is superb! I enjoy looking at your work. It truely is an art, and the animals are your canvas.
You seem very personable, and that too goes a long way with customers. I know it does with me and with whom I do business with, as do many people.
Stay approachable, don't get too " hi and mighty" and think your better than your customers, and I'm sure you'll continue to expand your business. 
I appreciate the detail work, from what I can see in pictures. The fish look alive! Lol. Unless you have them on a stringer, but the still look like they should.


----------



## RedM2

ryan-b said:


> I’ve actually redone fish for folks who cost more then me.
> My fees are as follows
> Warmwater skin 16 per
> Coldwater skin 18
> Replicas 20.
> I get told by other taxis out of our state that I’m crazy for the amount of work I put and only charging what I charge. Michigan is tough. There are so many taxidermists. Many doing very sub par work but Michigan also has more former and current and national and world champions then any state.
> Pricing is tough. I’m by far the highest price in my area. Some people are will to pay for it and some people are not. I put a lot of time into each mount. I just had the joy of a fella picked up up that brookie I did and watching him spend forever looking at it from inches away. Rolling it around and looking at it from different angles and commenting how the colors change and how you could not see certain things until you got in a certain light or angle. That’s my goal. I want people to look closer. I want to try and replicate the memory of that fish. Not from ten feet but from when they held it in their hand. There is so much going on in any animal. Problem is many just don’t notice.


Your work speaks for itself, which is why I went with you and I live several hours away. A few of my buddies have went with you as well and I think more will, too. I have no problem paying what you're asking because your mounts are truly a work of art. Hopefully I catch another fish or 2 worth putting on the wall this year that I can send to you, too.


----------



## ryan-b

Dark skinmount simcoe perch. Cast head replica fins
View attachment 378735


----------



## Brien maeder

ryan-b said:


> Dark skinmount simcoe perch. Cast head replica fins
> View attachment 378735


I need your phone number and adders my son caught a 14.5 steelhead today I want you to do the mount call or text me 989 506 4272 look forward to hearing from your


----------



## Blaze

Congrats to your son on the great catch!


----------



## ryan-b




----------



## Brien maeder

ryan-b said:


> View attachment 386303


I've seen it in person pics just don't your work justice can't wait to see the steelhead your doing for Sage


----------



## ryan-b

Skinmount simcoe perch







skinmount male perch pedestal







transitioning king replica







male skinmount brown







Buck steelhead replica in the works


----------



## Decoy Hound

Those perch are incredible!!! The salmon and trout are too!!!


----------



## Horseshoe

My first go round on an elk. That's a lot of animal to deal with.


----------



## Trout King

ryan-b said:


> Skinmount simcoe perch
> View attachment 390099
> skinmount male perch pedestal
> View attachment 390101
> transitioning king replica
> View attachment 390103
> male skinmount brown
> View attachment 390105
> Buck steelhead replica in the works
> View attachment 390097


Really nice work.


----------



## ryan-b

Trout King said:


> Really nice work.


Thank you kindly


----------



## ryan-b




----------



## Let It Ride

ryan-b said:


> lets see what everyone is working on this week. Finishing up this little pumpkinseed reproduction
> View attachment 263290
> for a 360 pedestal.


great work, I have a friend caught a 15" brook trout, you have a web site or phone # i can pass info along.


----------



## ryan-b

RedM2s skinmount walleye ready to head home


----------



## tgafish

ryan-b said:


> Tired of workin on browns
> View attachment 582909


I agree. Should probably work on a walleye to break the monotony


----------



## ryan-b

tgafish said:


> I agree. Should probably work on a walleye to break the monotony


Got a bunch of them on deck, and kings and steelhead, and lakers, and perch. I can only work on them at night as I have a regular 6 am-4pm job. Soon as I get my insane backlog out the door I’ll be done doing commercial work! Thank god!


----------



## ryan-b

tgafish said:


> I agree. Should probably work on a walleye to break the monotony


the covid shut down then myself, wife and daughter getting it in august and being in quarantine for a month helped nothing either! I’m ready for 2020 to be over


----------



## grapestomper

First day I have seen this thread. 
Painting talents are very good, Nice job all.


----------



## AdamBradley

ryan-b said:


> Got a bunch of them on deck, and kings and steelhead, and lakers, and perch. I can only work on them at night as I have a regular 6 am-4pm job. Soon as I get my insane backlog out the door I’ll be done doing commercial work! Thank god!


dang Ryan - so you’re telling me if I ever end up with another unicorn I won’t be able to send your way!?! 

also - great looking work here as always. Glad you got thru the COVID thing, hopefully it wasn’t too rough on you and your family!


----------



## ryan-b

AdamBradley said:


> dang Ryan - so you’re telling me if I ever end up with another unicorn I won’t be able to send your way!?!
> 
> also - great looking work here as always. Glad you got thru the COVID thing, hopefully it wasn’t too rough on you and your family!


Got my sense of taste back about 2.5-3 weeks ago. Smell still isn’t great. We tested positive in august.


----------



## AdamBradley

Dang man. Well I hope the smell improves soon as well for ya!


----------



## Fish-N-Bucks

ryan-b said:


> Got a bunch of them on deck, and kings and steelhead, and lakers, and perch. I can only work on them at night as I have a regular 6 am-4pm job. Soon as I get my insane backlog out the door I’ll be done doing commercial work! Thank god!


Hey Ryan, are you still doing/taking in mounts? I know you do great work but I wanted to check quick and make sure things were still good with your health/business before I contact you about doing a fish for me. I have a friend that was told 6 months and its going on 2 years now with no responses and I have heard this from others to. Just wanted to check for myself and clear this up. Thanks.


----------



## ryan-b

Fish-N-Bucks said:


> Hey Ryan, are you still doing/taking in mounts? I know you do great work but I wanted to check quick and make sure things were still good with your health/business before I contact you about doing a fish for me. I have a friend that was told 6 months and its going on 2 years now with no responses and I have heard this from others to. Just wanted to check for myself and clear this up. Thanks.


I’m not taking in new stuff. Only working on my never ending back log. Between going back to a regular full time job last summer,only working in the shop at night and on weekends, the covid lock down, supply hold ups and myself, wife and youngest daughter being in a month long quarantine in august and September after getting covid, it’s been a up hill battle to try and get caught up. I refuse to drop my quality down in order to just simply get something out the door. However, with that said due to the amount of effort that goes into each fish I’m only able to get around one completed every two weeks or so depending on the species.
would be more then happy to refer you to another taxidermist depending on species. Most of them though are between 25-30 per inch and 1.5-2.5 years out.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

ryan-b said:


> I’m not taking in new stuff. Only working on my never ending back log. Between going back to a regular full time job last summer,only working in the shop at night and on weekends, the covid lock down, supply hold ups and myself, wife and youngest daughter being in a month long quarantine in august and September after getting covid, it’s been a up hill battle to try and get caught up. I refuse to drop my quality down in order to just simply get something out the door. However, with that said due to the amount of effort that goes into each fish I’m only able to get around one completed every two weeks or so depending on the species.
> would be more then happy to refer you to another taxidermist depending on species. Most of them though are between 25-30 per inch and 1.5-2.5 years out.


Sounds like its ti.e to raise your prices.


----------



## ryan-b

Been doing a crap load of perch.
This girl was a chunk. 
14x12.


----------



## aacosta

excellent work as usual, i hope when i catch a wall hanger you have space to take it in.


----------



## ryan-b

T


aacosta said:


> excellent work as usual, i hope when i catch a wall hanger you have space to take it in.


Thank you for the kind words. But I’m getting out of doing commercial work and only finishing all my backlog. Due to the way I do them even at 22 per inch i make less then 5 dollars per hour doing fish. Not much of a way to make a livin!


----------



## aacosta

Bummer, understandable, but bummer


----------



## ryan-b

Been a long time.
Steelhead and big hen brookie


----------



## RedM2

As always excellent work. I'm eager to see a 30lb king show up on this thread. Lol ;-)


----------



## ryan-b

RedM2 said:


> As always excellent work. I'm eager to see a 30lb king show up on this thread. Lol ;-)


Here’s a few.


----------



## RedM2

ryan-b said:


> Here’s a few.
> View attachment 821041


Looks great. I'm pumped to see how mine turns out!


----------



## BigWoods Bob

Ryan absolutely does some of the best work I've seen!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Botiz

Agreed. I have a smallmouth on my wall he did that is insane.


----------

